# Gold Panning



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone do it? My father in-law has a bunch of the basic equipment, but he isn't too serious about it. Just wondering if any of you guys do it very much.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have done it and it is hard work, nothing like you see on the TV on the Discovery Channel. 

My dad was a miner so it is in my blood, at least a little bit of it. I have never found more than enough to perhaps pay for the weekend trip to do it. And that is if you can find the right spot and have enough time to get anything out of it. 

But there is always a chance.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My FIL also is into it. I have gone a few times. Never found much, but this is the best way to find something--

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5o6nfigevf_e


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Everytime you get the bug, just figure what you spend on gas and just buy one of these, you'll end up with more gold for less money:

http://www.jmbullion.com/1-gram-pamp-suisse-veriscan-gold-bar/

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Kind of like hunting, if you are doing for the meat it is cheaper to buy it, but if you need a good excuse to go and enjoy the great outdoors....go for it

Not much placer deposits in Utah. Colorado, Nevada, California and Arizona have good placer deposits but Utah somehow got passed over in placer deposits.

If your serious you may want to join something like GPAA that owns claims and if you are a member can prospect their claims.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

When I was a youngster one of our relatives took us to pan for gold on the Powder River in Oregon. We found a few flecks of gold. It was fun. There must have been upwards of 5 cents worth. We kept the flecks for many years.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I figured it wouldn't be cost effective, but still good to get out and let the kids try something new and see some new country.


----------

